# NORTHERN STAR 1971



## Julie Ann (9 mo ago)

Hi Hello everyone.
I'm not sure if anyone can help at all. I am trying to locate the whereabouts of a John Chessmar or Chessman that worked on the Northern Star in 1971. He lived in Eastbourne. My aunty met him on the ship when travelling back from New Zealand. Unfortunately, I dont know what job he carried out on the ship. Any info would be great if possible please. Many thanks, Julie


----------

